# want:whirlwind scouts fast attack stuff he spearmen archers have:£ gk tau sm empire



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, there its me again :grin:

I'm looking for some space marines and high elves

sm:
1 x whirlwind MAIN PRIORITY! want to manlyspend money on this

5 x sniper scouts and these

1 x landspeeder (prefer one with missiles but wat ever)

general bikers 

he:

spearmen 

archers

have:

2 unbuilt plasma cannon devie dudes

aobr dread 

£40

4 grey knight termies

18 greatsword

5 knights

6 tau stealthsuits

12 fire warriors

one crisis suit plasma flamer and multi tracker

thats it let me know if anything takes you're interest


----------

